

Virtual Courses in Computational Linguistics - cskau
http://arbuckle.sfs.uni-tuebingen.de/en_virtual_courses.shtml

======
WildUtah
The Stanford sponsored <http://www.nlp-class.org> starts on January 23rd, in
just a week. Jurafsky and Manning are the profs.

You should really consider taking it if you want a CL course. The previous
installments of Stanford's new initiative have been awesome good.

------
gburt
Is it just me or do none of the links work?

~~~
gtani
1st 2 dead, Grammatikformalismen und Parsing has the material (can you read
German at that level?) try these,

[http://search.mit.edu/search?site=ocw&client=mit&get...](http://search.mit.edu/search?site=ocw&client=mit&getfields=*&output=xml_no_dtd&proxystylesheet=http%3A%2F%2Focw.mit.edu%2Fsearch%2Fgoogle-
ocw.xsl&proxyreload=1&as_dt=i&oe=utf-8&departmentName=web&courseName=&q=computational+linguistics&btnG.x=0&btnG.y=0)

(same courses)
[http://www.ocwconsortium.org/index.php?option=com_coursefind...](http://www.ocwconsortium.org/index.php?option=com_coursefinder&view=search&uss=1&Itemid=9&q=computational+linguistics&l=&b.x=0&b.y=0)

(nothing CL yet) <http://openclassroom.stanford.edu/MainFolder/HomePage.php>

